# GBAChef: Foods you do not like that people say "wha" about



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2013)

In a somewhat reversed version of the previous GBAChef this time it is foods that you dislike but people in general would call a staple of their diet but for the fact they are usually not great for you or are quite expensive.

Popular examples include

Bacon
This is the internet so I assume this does not need backing up. Still http://xkcd.com/418/
Coffee

Tea
I am told that as I have some blood of an Englishman on in me I should be drinking buckets of the stuff. Unlike coffee I could probably choke some down but I would not be happy about it.

Some people do not eat dairy which I find a bit odd but there are good reasons for some of it.

Salt
Unless the recipe chemically demands it I will tend to avoid it.

UK wise it has to be mushy peas.
A chip shop staple and horrible slimy stuff as far as I am concerned.

I do not like tomatoes and tomatoes do not like me so that does also mean I miss out in pizza unless I want to kill every vampire in a 3 block radius by eating a garlic pizza or waste my precious jarred peppers on something as boring as pizza. However it is quite hard to avoid them as they are a really cheap bulking agent used almost everywhere.

I have hard time trusting people that do not like white chocolate.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

Milk. 
Makes me gag and throw up. I'm not lactose intolerant, I just really hate the taste of milk. I won't even eat stew because it has milk in it. And I'm talking about white milk.

Steak.
That stuff is nasty. Chewy as all hell and just an overall gross thing to put on a plate.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 29, 2013)

I really can't think of anything...i'll eat pretty much anything. There's very little I don't actually like. Beets, liver and other gross crap like that I don't like though, but a lot of people don't either.

After reading your last point though.
I really do not like white chocolate. It's just overly sweet and I can feel my very soul rotting every time I eat it. I don't mind it in some instances, but that's usually when it's mixed with real chocolate. Considering my favorite chocolate of all time was an 88% mint dark chocolate bar i picked up in Finland (and can't find anywhere elseeeeeeeeeeee), that probably speaks volumes as to why I don't like white chocolate.




ShadowSoldier said:


> Steak.
> That stuff is nasty. Chewy as all hell and just an overall gross thing to put on a plate.


 
You must have some shitty cheap ass steak if "chewy" is a problem.
Even middle-of-the-road steaks can be made tender as hell.
Steak is definitely gross if the person making it is inept though. I hate eating steak at other peoples houses because my dad makes the best damn steaks ever, everything tastes like crap comparatively.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Nov 29, 2013)

Mustard
I had some some time ago and I simply hated it. No other reason, but I should give it another try.

Sausages
I just hate the sight of those. I almost threw up once trying to eat and so I have not had a single one in my life and am very healthy indeed.

Pork
Never had any since my religion forbids it, but how can anyone have? Pigs eat feces for God's sake!


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2013)

Is that all types of milk (goat is fairly easy to come by around here)? As for milk in stews... I guess you can use it but it is not a requirement. I usually boil up some spuds, leeks, carrots and whatever other vegetables are going that day, chuck in some cooking wine, stock (if necessary) and then whatever meat, if there is anything going in, before simmering for many hours.

As for steak, I believe the response at this point is if you had a chewy steak then someone likely prepared it wrong (or more likely you said you do not know what sort of steak you like and that seems to mean most people default to shoe leather) or you might want to try some of the other methods of preparing it. You may have also tried a different cut, offhand I am not sure what butchery methods are favoured around you so I will avoid using cut names you might have a hard time getting.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

Nah all steak. I've tried chef's steak, restaurant steak, cooked my own. Just all steak in general is gross. But it's not that surprising because I also hate like Ribs, and pork chops and other meats like that. 

And I've never had goat milk. But I mean just white milk in general like the ones you can buy from a grocery store. The taste throws me off.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> Mustard
> I had some some time ago and I simply hated it. No other reason, but I should give it another try.
> 
> Sausages
> ...



What type of mustard was it? There are usually considered to be three main types (English, French and American) to say nothing of Mustard seeds though I am prepared to hear there are more. Personally I am not a fan of any of them but they each taste quite different.

Sausages are also cooked and made in a variety of ways. Somewhat amusingly the Americans seem to favour large percentages of meat (give or take hot dogs) which means when I am over there I often have to look hard to find ones with a nice bit of rusk in them.

Pork. It does little for me, probably why I really do not care for bacon, but I wonder if that is more a function of not liking salt. As for eating faeces many animals will do this or something functionally equivalent, rabbits even have this as a vital component of their digestion.


----------



## Duo8 (Nov 29, 2013)

60% of Vietnamese food.
IDK why I just prefer Western and everyone think I'm weird.


----------



## Arras (Nov 29, 2013)

Cheese. Uugh cheese. I don't really know why, but I hate the stuff.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2013)

Arras said:


> Cheese. Uugh cheese. I don't really know why, but I hate the stuff.



This made doubly amusing for me by some of the finest cheese shops that I have ever been in being found in the Netherlands.

Is this all cheeses though as there are a very wide variety of them out there, including ones made with sheep or goat milk.


----------



## Arras (Nov 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> This made doubly amusing for me by some of the finest cheese shops that I have ever been in being found in the Netherlands.
> 
> Is this all cheeses though as there are a very wide variety of them out there, including ones made with sheep or goat milk.


Yup, all kinds. I don't even like the idea of eating cheese. It borders on some kind of phobia, honestly.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 29, 2013)

*Squid*. I hate it with a passion. My countryfolk seem to love them though (It's called sotong here, for the curious).

*Tomatoes*. There's this funny taste (and aftertaste, both carrying different tastes) that makes me feel like throwing up.

*Mutton*. I can't stand the taste.


I'm not picky about my foods though. Throw me the above-mentioned any day and I'll gobble them up all the same. OM NOM NOM


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2013)

Badly made squid I can see. Some proper nice squid rings though are things I will seek out.

Tomatoes.
A normal tomato I could not choke down. The other side of things is more unpleasant for me and all concerned.

Mutton.
I much prefer lamb myself and if you are used to that I can see why you might not care for mutton.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

Eating Cereal *WITH* Milk: Yes I'm the only one in the world that eats cereal without milk.





 Hate that green vegetable in the picture. Tastes so bitter. I don't know the English name for it, I know it only in Japanese.
Pickles: I really hate pickles. Always take it out of my burgers.


----------



## Zeliga (Nov 29, 2013)

Duo8 said:


> 60% of Vietnamese food.
> IDK why I just prefer Western and everyone think I'm weird.


 
I know, the food here isn't that tasty I also prefer eating western food.


----------



## pwsincd (Nov 29, 2013)

Really tricky , i stuggled to find anything i dislike. I guess *Mussels / oysters* and the like , the textures more than the flavours , but i can handle crab/lobster prawns..    oh and* poached salmon* , and some *sushi*.

Love fish though .

Used to hate mushrooms and some still are a bit bland and rubbery , but cooked right and served right i dont mind them anymore.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 29, 2013)

I have issues eating any kind of overly messy or greasy foods, ie. Ribs, Fried Chicken, Pizzas from certain pizza places. And it's not that I don't like these kinds of foods, it's just I have this OCD about keeping myself 100% clean 24/7. I usually just cut the meat away from the bones, but sometimes that's difficult as fuck ._.

Peas taste nasty, no matter how you prepare them. Fucking peas.

Can't stand pickles, I have no idea how anyone can eat them. I used to like them as a kid apparently, but now they just taste like poisoned death.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 29, 2013)

I have met plenty of people that go for cereal without milk or with the absolutely minimum milk possible. Expand that to people eating cereal with yoghurt or margarine/butter (on things like shredded wheat or weetabix).

I had never seen that vegetable before that I know of. I looked it up and I am slightly curious now.

On pickles. They join the "foods that America can not seem to get right" list. Parts of the world where pickling is a long practised affair (so most of northern Europe) and I will eat them by the tub.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Nov 29, 2013)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I usually just cut the meat away from the bones, but sometimes that's difficult as fuck ._.


 
Honestly that's a big reason why I don't like eating a lot of meats. I don't like the bone and the fat/gristle on them. And to me, a boneless chicken just has a much better taste and texture than a chicken that is bbq'd.


----------



## Xexyz (Nov 29, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I have met plenty of people that go for cereal without milk or with the absolutely minimum milk possible. Expand that to people eating cereal with yoghurt or margarine/butter (on things like shredded wheat or weetabix).
> 
> *I had never seen that vegetable before that I know of. I looked it up and I am slightly curious now.*
> 
> On pickles. They join the "foods that America can not seem to get right" list. Parts of the world where pickling is a long practised affair (so most of northern Europe) an


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Momordica_charantia


> _*Momordica charantia*_ often called *bitter melon*, *bitter gourd* or *bitter squash* in English, has many other local names. *Goya*[1] from the indigenous language of Okinawa and *karavella*[2] from Sanskrit are also used by English-language speakers.


----------



## anhminh (Nov 30, 2013)

Even thought I eat rice almost everyday, I still hate it. Or maybe I hate it because I have to eat it everyday.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 30, 2013)

Coffee. I call it _"mud water"_, the smell and taste of the beverage is wrenching regardless of what condiments are used with it. Bizzarely enough, I occasionally like very _"mild"_ coffee flavor or fragrance, for example in coffee-flavored candy or in Tiramisu cake.


----------



## Gahars (Nov 30, 2013)

Tomatoes (Tomato slices, specifically)

If they're not processed, then they've got no-zest.


----------



## calmwaters (Nov 30, 2013)

Lets see: veggie burgers. I picture broccoli thrown into the blender and then cooked so it becomes like a patty. Gross.
Rice? The only kind I like is the Spanish rice, since it has ingredients in addition to the rice. All other rice recipes make me gag.
And a guava; you Spanish people should know what that is. I think it's like a pear, but I've never had one. Just had the juice and it was awful.


ShadowSoldier said:


> Nah all steak. I've tried chef's steak, restaurant steak, cooked my own. Just all steak in general is gross. But it's not that surprising because I also hate like Ribs, and pork chops and other meats like that.
> 
> And I've never had goat milk. But I mean just white milk in general like the ones you can buy from a grocery store. The taste throws me off.


Yes, goat milk is not good. And when you don't eat steak, does it have a ton of fat in it? Most restaurants cook their steak with a great deal of fat in it: you usually have to ask for less fat. Because milk has a ton of fat in it and it gives it a obviously fatty sweet flavor. It's like soy milk, except soy is a bit thicker and is more like a milk shake. And about the taste: like I said, most people don't like the fat in milk; it makes it too sweet. I love milk, but I don't like this type. And then there is the milk that has no fat in it at all: seriously, if you like this, there is something wrong with you. Also, did you ever try putting a flavor in it like Nesquik or whatever brand you have that's like that? That's normally better.

See, all the stuff you're mentioning has lots of fat in them. Some people just don't like the extra flavoring. (But non-fat milk is going a bit too far.)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Nov 30, 2013)

Mandarin oranges. They're just the right combination of bitter and sour to make me want to punch a small child.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2013)

On veggie burgers... I am about as determined a carnivore as you are likely to meat (I am probably on record as saying "if it is dead and cooked I will give it a nibble"). However I think they called them garden burgers and I could eat a few of those. Now if you are going to try feeding me tofu, quorn or nasty vegetable burgers then we will have problems.

Also I brought it up last time but soy sauce. It took years and hundreds of different ones but the one and only type I have liked it kicap manis/kecap manis (basically sugared to saturation and boiled down a bit more for good measure). Every other one almost turns my stomach.

On steak and fat. I usually have the opposite problem and people will try to cook it as lean as possible. I do not eat the fat (I do even like crackling/scratchings) but it does rather make for better flavour to have it cooked with it.

As for fat in milk.... none of that semi skilled bollocks for me. Full fat all the way. Which reminds me I still have to find some reindeer milk to try.


----------



## beta4attack (Nov 30, 2013)

Fish! I can't bear to eat any kind of fish, except maybe canned tuna or some other kinds canned fish.


----------



## raulpica (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty much all non-processed vegetables  Maybe except salad (which I've grown to appreciate only since I was a teen) and potatoes. Don't make me see cabbage or something or I'll gag a bit  Yeah, I was a picky kid 

Uh, and fish. I can eat all kind of stuff when it's made into sushi, but I can't stand them cooked, except pre-processed stuff (again) like fish-sticks


----------



## Ericthegreat (Nov 30, 2013)

Onion is evil.

I will vomit at the table if this gets near my mouth, not a joke.


----------



## The_Hulkster (Nov 30, 2013)

Peanut butter. Yuck.

Unless in Reese's Peanut Butter Cups.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2013)

I hope that tuna is mixed with something beta4attack. As for canned fish other than tuna and salmon I usually tend to see pilchards, herring and sardines.... I can eat such things but I will not be happy about it and would never seek it out.
As for other fish.... I am mighty picky about my seafood if I think about it, how much of that is my aversion to smoked anything and anything with a sauce remains to be seen. That said a bit of haddock, a bit of skate, a bit of tuna steak or a bit of sea bream and I am more than happy.

Ericthegreat interesting. Does this extend to things like spring onions, garlic, elephant garlic, chives and other related types of plants? Does frying them, baking them, pickling them or otherwise preparing them change your disposition any?

On peanut butter it does not seem to agree with me. Have you tried cashew or almond butter?


----------



## ground (Nov 30, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> Mustard
> I had some some time ago and I simply hated it. No other reason, but I should give it another try.
> 
> Sausages
> ...


 
not to take you down and I respect your choice for not eating pig, but do you realize that we uses feces from cows, pigs and horses etc to feed plants (basically plants eat those feces) champignons even grow on pure horseshit

ohw and one thing I don't like: the American peanut butter.

I am Dutch and I like it really much, but I was in America for a half year and the American peanut butter almost made me threw up. It was one chemical to sweet taste yag


----------



## mr. fancypants (Nov 30, 2013)

lasagne

its disgusting cuz:u have a layer from 2 cm thick of molten cheese  and there is a sauce on top of it which i prefer to not describe

and also mozzarella is disgusting cuz real cheese is yellow not white and it stinks and its just disgusting


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 30, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Coffee. I call it _"mud water"_, the smell and taste of the beverage is wrenching regardless of what condiments are used with it. Bizzarely enough, I occasionally like very _"mild"_ coffee flavor or fragrance, for example in coffee-flavored candy or in Tiramisu cake.


 
My ex (*sigh* still) got me into the habit of drinking coffee black. I can't tell you the last time that I've put something in coffee - give me the strongest, darkest roast coffee you got, and give me a lot of it. Only every once in a while though.

Things I can't stand to eat:

-String/green beans. Can't stand the flavor and texture of them.

-Tomatoes. Can't stand the flavor and texture of them. Processed (ketchup is alright) and sauce form (tomato, but it has to be smooth, no tomato chunks) are fine. Salsa is good too as long as it's not overly textured with tomatoes; black beans, corn, mango, etc, throw that in there and we're friends.

-Brussel's Sprouts. Nobody should like these.

-Meats that are still on the animal. I don't mind eating things off of the bone (ribs, chicken) but I don't typically like eating things that are still on the whole animal (like a whole grilled fish, a roasted pig) though I think this is more of a presentation thing.

-Some shelled seafood. I'm just not crazy about eating certain things that are in shells (mussels, clams), though every once in a while I'll have a few.

-Sausage. I think I get this from my dad, I'm a bit picky when it comes to sausages. I don't like ones that are typically Italian style, the ones that have fennel seeds in them. No fennel seeds though and it's just fine.

I can't really think of anything else at the moment.

FAST6191 - My jar or Marmite came in yesterday, I'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow morning (really today... it's only 7:27 AM and I haven't gone to bed...). If I like it, I'll post in the marmite thread. If I don't, I'll post it here.

Edit - it was a small jar, too o_o 125g, I was just expecting it to be a bit bigger.  It's tiny XD


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 30, 2013)

"Brussels Sprouts"

The title of the thread was "Foods you do not like that people say "wha" about". Brussels Sprouts very much do not fall into that category....

On Marmite though as long as you do not give it to a Marmite fiend (the thread provided examples of several) that small jar should last you for quite a while as you will want to spread it very thing. A self supporting blob just shy of 1cm long at the tip of your average butter knife should do for pieces of toast.


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 30, 2013)

Being able/willing to eat just about any kinds of foods (and usually being the one to finish the leftovers), I've been dubbed the "Garbage Truck" by my family. That said, there are some things that I don't really like to eat if I can help it.

*Cockles:* Don't ask me why. I love seafood and other shellfish for that matter. My entire family and other relatives love this. Hell, I am pretty sure 80% of my town loves this. Might be because I ate one not-so-fresh one when I was way younger.

*Celery and coriander:* I just hate the taste/smell. I used to pick each and every fine fragment of it from my food. I just chug it down now because really, life's too short to be wasted on doing that.

Gotta be grateful that I still have the luxury of disliking a food.


----------



## Sop (Nov 30, 2013)

doesnt make people go wha but i cant eat too much greasy food or i feel sick (even tho i usually like it if im eating it to the point where i feel sick)

but i will eat everything


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)

naved.islam14 said:


> Pork
> Never had any since my religion forbids it, but how can anyone have? Pigs eat feces for God's sake!


Technically, so do cows. And if you feed pigs properly they don't have to resort to eating feces for sustenance. 

Also, bacon. That's how


----------



## Nathan Drake (Nov 30, 2013)

Nutella. The world seems to have a collective orgasm over it, and I just can't stand it.


----------



## Langin (Nov 30, 2013)

Potatoes, Rice, Spaghetti, fish and meat oh and don't forget Cheese.

Nutella <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Marth16 (Nov 30, 2013)

Fish, only fish sticks are okay.
Tomatoes, ketchup and tomato sauce is okay.
Asparagus, the same as tomatoes. Sadly my parents to eat it every weekend on asparagus season.
And I'm not so keen to eat bratwursts, I can eat them but I try to avoid them at barbecues.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Nov 30, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> My ex (*sigh* still) got me into the habit of drinking coffee black.-snip-


 
Does your ex like it black?


----------



## Veho (Nov 30, 2013)

pyromaniac123 said:


> Does your ex like it black?


She likes her coffee like she likes her men?


----------



## decemberchild (Nov 30, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Steak.
> That stuff is nasty. Chewy as all hell and just an overall gross thing to put on a plate.


 

Agreed, I hate steak.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 1, 2013)

_Chaz_ said:


> Mandarin oranges. They're just the right combination of bitter and sour to make me want to punch a small child.


 
you eat 'em when they're ORANGE and not green, right? lol
because every ripe mandarin orange i've ever had has been super sweet.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 1, 2013)

Spagetti. I'm really not fond of any dish where the primary ingredient is noodle. I don't totally hate noodles, I'll eat a nice chicken noodle soup, or throw a small amount of noodles in with my mongolian at the grill, but too much noodle and I just start going bleh, so pasta and such where noodle is the whole point, right out.


----------



## Ericthegreat (Dec 1, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> interesting. Does this extend to things like spring onions, garlic, elephant garlic, chives and other related types of plants? Does frying them, baking them, pickling them or otherwise preparing them change your disposition any?


 
I am ok with chives, tho i still do not like them, garlic is fine, except for the pre chopped one that comes in a jar, cannot stand that as its texture reminds me of onion. I like the flavor of fennel but it also is too "close" to onion. The way it is prepared does not matter.


----------



## trumpet-205 (Dec 1, 2013)

I avoid chocolate whenever possible. I just don't like it.


----------



## Plstic (Dec 1, 2013)

I cannot stand processed cheese like Velveeta and the cheese you get with pretzels and nachos.


----------



## YayMii (Dec 1, 2013)

I really don't like coffee, but for some reason I decided to get a latte+poutine instead of my usual rootbeer+popcorn when I went to watch a movie today.  I can now kinda tolerate the taste of coffee now (but I still wouldn't have it any darker than a latte), although I can now say with 100% confidence that coffee is terrible with poutine.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 1, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> you eat 'em when they're ORANGE and not green, right? lol
> because every ripe mandarin orange i've ever had has been super sweet.


 
If I was eating a green orange, I'd have to question the color more-so than the taste.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Dec 1, 2013)

*Celery.* Good goddamn this stuff is nasty. It tastes bitter and gross. Even if you try to "sneak" it in my food because you don't think I'll notice, screw you. I will. I don't know how much celery it takes for me to notice it's in there, but I'm pretty sure it's in the"parts per million" territory. Don't even get me started on what it's like raw. Chewy and stringy and gets stuck in your teeth. Oh, you put peanut butter on it to make it edible? Why don't you scarf down a dog turd covered in nutella while you're at it?

*Potato salad/cole slaw*: Veggies and potatoes bathed in mayo? Nope. I'd rather gnaw on a week-old beached whale, thanks.

*Baked beans*: Legumes baked in a sickly sweet sauce until they're rock hard pebbles like they started out? What's not to love?

*Ham with cloves poked into the skin*: What is wrong with you people? Cloves? Are you freaking serious? Get that junk away from me. Holiday spirit my ass, you just ruined Christmas dinner.


----------



## Duo8 (Dec 1, 2013)

This is among the 60%
Best picture of it that I could find.


Spoiler














TwinRetro said:


> *Celery.* Good goddamn this stuff is nasty. It tastes bitter and gross. Even if you try to "sneak" it in my food because you don't think I'll notice, screw you. I will. I don't know how much celery it takes for me to notice it's in there, but I'm pretty sure it's in the"parts per million" territory. Don't even get me started on what it's like raw. Chewy and stringy and gets stuck in your teeth. Oh, you put peanut butter on it to make it edible? Why don't you scarf down a dog turd covered in nutella while you're at it?
> *It gives a nice "sauce" when paired with tomatoes though.*
> 
> *Potato salad/cole slaw*: Veggies and potatoes bathed in mayo? Nope. I'd rather gnaw on a week-old beached whale, thanks.
> ...


----------



## Depravo (Dec 1, 2013)

That squirty cream stuff that comes in a can is absolutely revolting. I would rather lick a fat lasses armpit.


----------



## Veho (Dec 1, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> *Baked beans*: Legumes baked in a sickly sweet sauce until they're rock hard pebbles like they started out? What's not to love?


I don't know how many hours (or days) you'd have to bake beans for them to dry out that much


----------



## Marth16 (Dec 1, 2013)

TwinRetro said:


> *Potato salad/cole slaw*: Veggies and potatoes bathed in mayo? Nope. I'd rather gnaw on a week-old beached whale, thanks.


 
You could try potato salad with salad oil, this is really popular in Bavaria.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

Plstic said:


> I cannot stand processed cheese like Velveeta and the cheese you get with pretzels and nachos.



That is what is known in the rest of the world as American cheese* (though such a thing is technically different to what America knows as American cheese) and anybody that raises an eyebrow at your not liking it.... well you have just found a quick and easy way to determine someone that has an opinion on food that should not be trusted.

*much like American comics there are some that are very nice cheeses that come from America. However, much like comics, damned if I would suggest someone go in cold and sample various things in an attempt to find something good.

Celery seems to be a popular one. Though I have never found a great use for the stuff and its relative expense to mass it provides means I never seek it I can not really see it being as repulsive as some say.
On the parts per million though... look at bags of nachos and lots of other similar things. You would be surprised how often celery powder is used.

On baked beans. In the UK they are tomato sauce and tomato sauce with something in it (some chilli, BBQ, Branston...), the same but with sub hot dog sausages or worse than that the low salt variety. However they were a very wide variety when I was stateside, some of which were very nice indeed.

Now beans I dislike..... if someone tries to feed me butter beans it is likely to come to blows.

Potato salad and coleslaw. Love the stuff, homemade is typically better though. Lidl do a version with a yoghurt dressing though and I quite like that.


----------



## Vengenceonu (Dec 1, 2013)

Jelly, Cinnamon Buns, Bubble gum, Any soda besides pepsi coke and sprite, Holiday Bun, etc.


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 1, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> Jelly, *Cinnamon Buns*, Bubble gum, Any soda besides pepsi coke and sprite, Holiday Bun, etc.



Door is that way ->

By jelly I assume you mean what I would call jam (jelly around here is jello in American). I so very rarely had a good one when I was stateside, if you think you should like the idea then perhaps consider looking for some "English style" or "Canadian style" ones as they seemed to be the best bet for me. That said I often make my own these days and that is better still.

On fizzy drinks... though old man stomach means I tend to avoid them I am sitting here trying to think if there are any I truly dislike. Pepsi/coke unless it is mixed with orange juice (non alcoholic muddy puddle) I will tend to avoid though, second only to cream soda really. I am sure someone has probably made a tomato one but such a thing has yet to cross my path.


----------



## DarkKnigh_t (Dec 3, 2013)

Fish

I hate it and i cant stand it :/


----------



## Gahars (Dec 3, 2013)

My roommate mixes wheat thins in with his vanilla ice cream.

I am both perplexed and disgusted. I am perplusted.


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 3, 2013)

Onions, I don't like their smell nor texture, won't eat them unless they are chopped, pulverized, and pureed to the point I don't taste nor see them, I also have a high gag reflex to them due to the smell.

Mustard, never liked the taste of it.

Diced/whole Tomatoes, I'll eat ketchup, tomato sauce (as long as the tomatoes are pureed and pulverized, I don't like diced tomatoes in tomato sauce), and other byproducts though, shares the same texture issue with onions.

The only cheeses I won't eat are farmers and cheddar cheese, now farmers cheese isn't a common cheese people eat in the US but people give me weird looks at not eating cheddar cheese.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Pretty much all non-processed vegetables  Maybe except salad (which I've grown to appreciate only since I was a teen) and potatoes. Don't make me see cabbage or something or I'll gag a bit  Yeah, I was a picky kid
> 
> Uh, and fish. I can eat all kind of stuff when it's made into sushi, but I can't stand them cooked, except pre-processed stuff (again) like fish-sticks


 
Ooh, I'ma gonna bring some ingredients over and make piggies.  You'll *love *those. And then I can come back on here and tell how I made a mod gag  hmmm, maybe not  I should be kind to people like these; making them gag isn't being nice.

Well, back on topic: I can't believe what the lot of you don't like that everyone else does. I'm trying not to take personal offence towards the people who dislike dairy, and so far, I'm succeeding. I'm a bit disappointed, though.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Dec 3, 2013)

Hop2089 said:


> Onions, I don't like their smell nor texture, won't eat them unless they are chopped, pulverized, and pureed to the point I don't taste nor see them, I also have a high gag reflex to them due to the smell.
> 
> Mustard, never liked the taste of it.
> 
> ...


 

You don't like farmer's cheese? 

I don't think we can be friends.  I mean, we weren't to begin with, but I'm pretty sure it's settled now.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> I'm trying not to take personal offence towards the people who dislike dairy


Are you a cow?


----------



## ilman (Dec 3, 2013)

Cooked fish: I don't know, I just dislike fish meat when it's cooked. But when I eat some sushi, the taste is amazing. I can't explain to myself why this happens.
Mangoes: I hate these, they taste disgusting.
Mustard: I don't see what all the fuzz about mustard is. I don't necessarily hate it, but it doesn't have a good taste in my opinion.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> Are you a cow?


 
No, more like a cat.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> No, more like a cat.


But cats are lactose intolerant    

This is getting weirder and weirder


----------



## Windaga (Dec 3, 2013)

I personally can't stand pig ears, or the feet/hooves, or tails of any animal. 

Also, any kind of fat. Chicken and beef fat make me gag.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> But cats are lactose intolerant
> 
> This is getting weirder and weirder


 
So then explain why they love milk so much. Lactose intolerance means their body gets rid of it when it comes into their body, so they've got to continually replenish their supply since calcium is found in dairy products, which is essential for strong bones. And cats are very agile, so they can't afford to have weak joints. If a cat gets a broken vertebra, then it's obviously not getting enough calcium, and by extension, not getting enough dairy. They don't care that much for cheese, though...


----------



## Depravo (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> They don't care that much for cheese, though...


 
I had a cat that would happily eat cheese. And crisps.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Depravo said:


> I had a cat that would happily eat cheese. And crisps.


 
So they are out there... that's cool.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> So then explain why they love milk so much.


High fat content.  



calmwaters said:


> Lactose intolerance means their body gets rid of it when it comes into their body


Yes, through diarrhea and vomiting. 



calmwaters said:


> ...calcium is found in dairy products, which is essential for strong bones. [...] If a cat gets a broken vertebra, then it's obviously not getting enough calcium, and by extension, not getting enough dairy.


Dairy is not the only source of calcium. Wild cats don't have access to milk, and they have healthy bones. 



Most (not all, but most) adult cats are lactose intolerant, and milk and some dairy products will make them sick. Yogurt and some cheeses are okay because most of the lactose has been digested by bacteria, but milk should be avoided.


----------



## calmwaters (Dec 3, 2013)

Veho said:


> High fat content.
> 
> Dairy is not the only source of calcium. Wild cats don't have access to milk, and they have healthy bones.


 
Well, but wildcats eat a ton of meat too.



> Most (not all, but most) adult cats are lactose intolerant, and milk and some dairy products will make them sick. Yogurt and some cheeses are okay because most of the lactose has been digested by bacteria, but milk should be avoided.


 
But you can give kittens small amounts of milk so their (incredibly cute) bodies can get used to it and then, when you give it to them as adults, they'll be used to it and won't throw it up. I remember giving my cat milk when she was a little kitten. She was the most adorable thing ever; so tiny and black and white and furry... and then I'd give her milk when she grew up and she wouldn't throw it up. But cheese was out; I'd eat my share plus hers.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2013)

calmwaters said:


> Well, but wildcats eat a ton of meat too.


So should domestic cats. They are carnivores after all. Either way, there are better sources of calcium. 



calmwaters said:


> But you can give kittens small amounts of milk so their (incredibly cute) bodies can get used to it and then, when you give it to them as adults, they'll be used to it and won't throw it up.


Kittens don't have to get used to milk, they're mammals, milk is their first food. You can help them retain lactase production into their adulthood by feeding them milk after they're weaned, but it doesn't always work. Most cats lose the ability to digest lactose when they get older.


----------



## tbgtbg (Dec 5, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> > I cannot stand processed cheese like Velveeta and the cheese you get with pretzels and nachos.
> 
> 
> That is what is known in the rest of the world as American cheese* (though such a thing is technically different to what America knows as American cheese)


That isn't American cheese. American cheese is a real variety of cheese, sort of a very mild cheddar. Easy mistake though, the wiki page for American cheese is all sorts of wrong, thanks to the ubiquity of "Kraft singles" which too many people mistake for American cheese.





FAST6191 said:


> By jelly I assume you mean what I would call jam (jelly around here is jello in American).


In America, jam, jelly, and jello are three different things (jello being especially different as the other two are spreads while jello isn't).


----------



## Halvorsen (Jul 9, 2016)

BUUUMMMMMPPPPP
I don't even know how I got here, but I already replied.

Ketchup. Looks disgusting, smells disgusting, and good for one specific type of food. Gotta admit, I gag when I see someone lick excess ketchup from a burger.

Milk. Same as above, and plus I can't help but think where it came from and how it's produced.

Mayo.
Coffee. Only exception is Frappés.
Tea. Sweetened iced tea is good.
Apples. I legitimately think I'm allergic to the skin.
Tomatoes (pizza is still food from the gods)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

I hate milk chocolate.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Mayonnaise: I can't stand the stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

VinLark said:


> Mayonnaise: I can't stand the stuff.


I think mayo is fine in some cases, but usually I think it's gross.
Same with mustard, actually.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I think mayo is fine in some cases, but usually I think it's gross.
> Same with mustard, actually.


I can eat mayonnaise with something, like on a hot dog with tons of other stuff on it. Or certain brands of mayo. Just not by-itself.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 10, 2016)

I fucking hate tomatoes.
Disgusting texture and horrible taste.
Actually, most vegetables are meh to me.
On them selves, I'd prefer not to eat them (with the exception of jarred carrots) but mixed in dishes, I don't mind them.
Melons I also completely avoid along with cucumbers.

I also am absolutely disgusted by chocolate.
The digusting taste of it makes me borderline throw up.
Chocolate is only topped by mint.
Every single mint product, even just the smell makes me vomit.
Toothpaste I have is actually without mint.
I just cannot stand it.
The strong pungent odor and incredibly sharp taste of it is horrifying.


----------



## astrangeone (Jul 10, 2016)

For me, I usually eat a ton of things and don't have a problem trying new things but:

Bananas - something about the texture and taste of a ripe banana makes me gag.

Papaya - apparently, I used to love this stuff as a wee child.  (Baby food?)  Now it just makes me gag - I think it's the texture combined with it's instant laxative effect for me.  (I will eat the dried cubes in trail mix.)

Cranberry cocktail - I instantly know why I hate this so much now.  I used to get urinary tract infections from HELL, and I constantly had to pound this stuff to get my system back to normal.  Now, I can't even drink this without gagging.  (It's always so tart and astringent.)

Wonton soup - Chinatown uses a chemical to season the soup OR meat mixture, but if the chef goes heavy handed, it tastes like chemical warfare in a bowl.  I had the misfortune of getting some in a restaurant about 15 years ago, and I haven't ordered it since.

Cilantro - I'm one of those people who taste it as soap.  However, if it's buried in other stronger flavours, I'm fine with it - I can eat cilantro in a soup OR as a seasoning, just don't let me taste it first...

Melons - every melon makes me gag.  You know those summer fruit salads?  Yeah, mostly ick...


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 10, 2016)

I cant stand tomatoes. Ketchup is fine, but only in really smal doses. I absolutely hate rice pudding as well


----------



## CitizenSnips (Jul 10, 2016)

The main ones that I don't like that people find weird is pizza and hamburgers. I don't like pizza just because I don't like pizza sauce and burger just tastes weird to me. Also people don't understand why I hate ketchup, even the smell of ketchup just makes me sick


----------



## Sheimi (Jul 10, 2016)

I won't eat Lunch Meat, Ham, Salami and Pickles. Yet, I eat Bacon and Relish. I just don't like ham, salami, pickles and lunch meat. I am a picky eater.

I can eat cheese, very limited amounts. Otherwise, i am gonna have a bad time. Salsa now is making my throat swell a bit.


----------



## Justinde75 (Jul 10, 2016)

Oh and pork. I can't handle the taste. Some kind of sausages too. I can eat so many chicken and beef, but pork sometimes makes me want to throw up


----------



## Nyap (Jul 10, 2016)

I don't like sausages


----------



## anhminh (Jul 10, 2016)

I hate rice.

As an Asian, my stable food is rice but god how I hate them. I always choose bread or noodle instead of rice whenever I have a choice.

I also hate alcohol drink and coffee, it maybe childish but I hate their bitterness.


----------

